# Cheap Lower



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone looking for a cheap AR build? Use code GUNSNGEAR at checkout and it'll take $20 off.

I got one for like $120, thinking about building a cheap 300 blackout pistol.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...h-parts-kit-installed-multi-caliber?a=2094521


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Primary Arms may still have Aero M4E1 lowers for less than $100. Blems have been popping up recently on Aero site also. Again for less than like $80 I think. 

I’m currently ordering parts for a 300blk ISR. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brettski7 said:


> Primary Arms may still have Aero M4E1 lowers for less than $100. Blems have been popping up recently on Aero site also. Again for less than like $80 I think.
> 
> I'm currently ordering parts for a 300blk ISR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice man! You get one ordered?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray said:


> Nice man! You get one ordered?


I ordered a brand new one thru Primary for like $81. Aero and Primary have military discounts so I was able to get it a little cheaper.

Now I'm trying to decide on what upper I want to go with. Debating between a Gibbz side charging upper or a CMT (I believe) slick side regular rear charging upper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Either of these. Or if I can find something just like the CMT.

https://www.cmttac.com/AR-15-Receivers/slick side upper-ar15slicksideupper-upur3

https://www.gibbzarms.com/product/g4-side-charging-upper-receiver-right-handed/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought 5 Palmetto stripped lowers a while back when the last gun "run" ended. They were on a fire sale, $29 each. I got 5 with sequential serial #'s, pretty cool. 

I have one LPK I've been meaning to install, better quality than Anderson or Palmetto's own kits. I think you save $$ in the long run starting with a stripped lower and only buying and installing the parts you need... vs getting something complete and then replacing parts you dont like (Grips etc).

Side note, I didnt know when I did the background check for the 5 receivers, the "cost" is per transaction... and they put all 5 on the paperwork, so it cost me the same as a single gun. I thought I was going to have to do 5 sets of paperwork and pay 5x the transfer fee. Nope.

-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Currently out of stock but comes back up pretty often.

https://www.primaryarms.com/aero-precision-m4e1-stripped-lower-receiver-black

Also out of stock but will pop up pretty regular also. And you can get a 10% coupon code to use also.

https://www.aeroprecisionusa.com/sale/blemished

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

DallanC said:


> I bought 5 Palmetto stripped lowers a while back when the last gun "run" ended. They were on a fire sale, $29 each. I got 5 with sequential serial #'s, pretty cool.
> 
> I have one LPK I've been meaning to install, better quality than Anderson or Palmetto's own kits. I think you save $$ in the long run starting with a stripped lower and only buying and installing the parts you need... vs getting something complete and then replacing parts you dont like (Grips etc).
> 
> ...


I ordered the LPK minus the trigger guard, grip, and trigger. I did upgrade the bolt release to a Geisselle for some reason. I just liked it better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Also going to do the Aero enhanced buffer tube and this buffer.

https://littlecreektrading.com/armaspec-stealth-recoil-spring-h2/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Sorry didn’t mean to throw off from the lowers but figured maybe exchanging and discussing parts list might help each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brettski7 said:


> Sorry didn't mean to throw off from the lowers but figured maybe exchanging and discussing parts list might help each other.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate it man! Keep it coming I say


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I went with this trigger and got it for around $130 off Gunbroker.

https://www.risearmament.com/product/rise-armament-blitz-trigger/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> I bought 5 Palmetto stripped lowers a while back when the last gun "run" ended. They were on a fire sale, $29 each. I got 5 with sequential serial #'s, pretty cool.
> 
> I have one LPK I've been meaning to install, better quality than Anderson or Palmetto's own kits. I think you save $$ in the long run starting with a stripped lower and only buying and installing the parts you need... vs getting something complete and then replacing parts you dont like (Grips etc).
> 
> ...


I've always wondered how they would charge you for multiple guns, good to know.

What all did you build with those suckers?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I think I’m going to do a 5.56 pistol instead, most barrels I’m finding are 10.5” and I read that with anything under 11” for 5.56 you get big fireballs. Any truth to that?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray said:


> I think I'm going to do a 5.56 pistol instead, most barrels I'm finding are 10.5" and I read that with anything under 11" for 5.56 you get big fireballs. Any truth to that?


I have no clue but I picked 300blk to get into that optimum 9-10.5" barrel range and then pin and welding the suppressor to it (ISR) to make it legal 16"+ barrel length and I only have to pay for one tax stamp.

I don't like "pistols" so that was not an option for me. I hate the goofy looking pistol brace (shoulder stock) and not doing regular pistol tube or whatever it is.

Personally I wish they'd get rid of the NFA and don't have to worry about any of it.

The great thing though is you can just do a barrel change and have your 300blk if you ever wanted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Thought this was funny, and absolutely ridiculous. Posted on my archery forum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

note if you get a 300BLK upper get one with the "pistol length gas tube" to help cycle SUB sonic rounds or use a suppressor. Super sonic will work in anything.


----------

